# Help? Will this co2 regulator work?



## booradley (Nov 19, 2013)

I've done something rash, and now I'm not sure what to do...

I've been using diy (citric acid and baking soda) co2 for my planted tank for awhile now, but don't like the maintenance. So I was just scouring ebay for co2 regulators, and came across this: FLOWRATE C02 REGULATOR COMPLETE


There was only 2 mins left in the auction when I clicked on it, and I put in a bid thinking I would be outbid, and I ended up winning (its being shipped to the states, so I'll save on shipping). So now I'm stuck with this hydroponic regulator, and I'm wondering, can I use it? If I can't use it as is, what do I need to make it workable?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

should be fine I would take it apart and put the solenoid before the needle valve, shouldn't cost you much in home depot fittings <$10 unless it uses iregular fittings.


----------

